# BABA - Alibaba Group Holding Limited (NYSE)



## System (16 September 2014)

Alibaba Group Holding Limited, through its subsidiaries, operates as an online and mobile commerce company in China and internationally.

It operates Taobao Marketplace, an online shopping destination; Tmall, a third-party platform for brands and retailers; Juhuasuan, a group buying marketplace; Alibaba.com, an online wholesale marketplace; 1688.com, an online wholesale marketplace; and AliExpress, a consumer marketplace. The company also provides pay for performance (P4P) and display marketing services through its Alimama marketing technology platform; and cloud computing services, including elastic computing, database services, and storage and large scale computing services through its Alibaba Cloud Computing platform. In addition, it offers payment and escrow services for buyers and sellers; and develops and operates mobile Web browsers.

The company provides its solutions primarily for businesses. Alibaba Group Holding Limited has strategic cooperation agreements with SAIC Motor and Wasu Digital TV Media Group. The company was founded in 1999 and is headquartered in Hangzhou, China.


----------



## History Repeats (11 November 2014)

Anyone in BABA? I got in on IPO day, going parabolic with recent ER and singles day sells.


----------

